
Uber drivers and other gig economy workers earnings fell 50% over past 5 years - georgecmu
https://www.recode.net/2018/9/24/17884608/uber-driver-gig-economy-money-pay-lyft-postmates
======
cirenehc
Is average payout really a good indicator? There could be more part-time
drivers.

~~~
grandmczeb
Agreed. Uber and Lyft’s responses say as much.

> Uber’s biggest competitor, Lyft, agrees with this sentiment. “The fact that
> this study did not examine hourly earnings, the metric that drivers care
> most about, has resulted in misleading headlines,” a Lyft spokesperson said
> in an email.

> “Many more drivers are choosing to earn with Lyft on a part-time basis,
> often fewer than ten hours per week, and they tell us they truly value the
> flexibility Lyft provides.”

~~~
prolikewh0a
> Uber’s biggest competitor, Lyft, agrees with this sentiment. “The fact that
> this study did not examine hourly earnings, the metric that drivers care
> most about, has resulted in misleading headlines,” a Lyft spokesperson said
> in an email.

It would just point out that they make less than minimum wage. $3.37/hr in USA
it looks like. Would hourly earnings in this study really be any better of an
outcome?

[https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-
now/2018/03/02/ub...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-
now/2018/03/02/uber-lyft-drivers-actually-earn-less-than-minimum-wage-mit-
survey-suggests/389230002/)

[https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-
tech/ne...](https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-
tech/news/uber-lyft-earnings-minimum-wage-ridesharing-ride-hailing-
independent-contractors-a8237541.html)

[https://jalopnik.com/about-75-of-uber-and-lyft-drivers-
earn-...](https://jalopnik.com/about-75-of-uber-and-lyft-drivers-earn-less-
than-minim-1823462283)

~~~
grandmczeb
That study was essentially retracted by the lead author[1].

[1]
[https://twitter.com/stephenzoepf/status/970754550968676352?l...](https://twitter.com/stephenzoepf/status/970754550968676352?lang=en)

~~~
prolikewh0a
It still says around 50%+ make less than minimum wage or lose money. Not good.

------
pkaye
It will probably fall a bit more once the VCs get tired of subsidizing the
growth in these companies.

------
rohitb91
Good, more people need to realize that it's not a good system for the
employees.

------
rednerrus
This is the dirty secret of capitalism. Eventually, someone will do what you
do for less money.

